# Help with my set-up



## georgejr (Nov 19, 2013)

So, I am currently running a Denon AVR-4306 for my system, with 5.1 surround, and a 65" Mitsubishi 3D-ready. I am reaching the point, I think, where I am lacking HDMI inputs, as well as 3D passthrough. AS such, for a while most of my components have been running through the Denon, with my PS3 running sound via optical and video via HDMI directly to the 3D box then the TV. However, I now have a PS4 as well, and I would like to have the ability to keep both PS3 and PS4 connected and with 3D. I am torn between buying a new receiver or trying to rig wiring outside the received to accomplish this. One thing that factors in is my wife, who prefers as simple a system as possible, and will find a way to not be able to watch TV if ever one exists. For a receiver, I guess I am looking at a Denon AVR-4520CI, since I am a pretty devoted Denon customer, and I don't want to take a step back from where I am. However, the price tag is a bit high (refer back to aforementioned wife).

So, do you think I should replace the receiver or try to work around it? Is the 4520CI a good way to go? Does anyone want to buy a lightly used Denon 4306?

Thank you!

George


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

georgejr said:


> So, I am currently running a Denon AVR-4306 for my system, with 5.1 surround, and a 65" Mitsubishi 3D-ready. I am reaching the point, I think, where I am lacking HDMI inputs, as well as 3D passthrough. AS such, for a while most of my components have been running through the Denon, with my PS3 running sound via optical and video via HDMI directly to the 3D box then the TV. However, I now have a PS4 as well, and I would like to have the ability to keep both PS3 and PS4 connected and with 3D. I am torn between buying a new receiver or trying to rig wiring outside the received to accomplish this. One thing that factors in is my wife, who prefers as simple a system as possible, and will find a way to not be able to watch TV if ever one exists. For a receiver, I guess I am looking at a Denon AVR-4520CI, since I am a pretty devoted Denon customer, and I don't want to take a step back from where I am. However, the price tag is a bit high (refer back to aforementioned wife).
> 
> So, do you think I should replace the receiver or try to work around it? Is the 4520CI a good way to go? Does anyone want to buy a lightly used Denon 4306?
> 
> ...


Up until recently I believe the owner of HTS, Sonnie, had his 4520 up for sale for a song. Might be worth looking into as you know you'd be getting the product in perfect condition from a respectable source. 
I've got the X 4000 and love it, I think you'd love the 4520. It's pretty much got _everything_.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Denon 4520 would certainly be a step up in many ways. Things like the latest edition of Audyssey will make significant improvements in your system's sound. 

Have you considered a factory refurbished 4520? Many of our members have purchased refurbished receivers from Accessories4less.com and have been pleased with both their service and prices. Check out the following page:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Flagship-Home-Theater-Receiver-150wpc/1.html

I purchased a Denon 3312 from them and other than different packaging I could not tell the difference between it and a factory fresh new one.

Another option is an external HDMI switch. The problem with most of them is that they are automatic. My experience with them is that they frequently select a different input from what you want. A completely manual switch would be preferred, although for some reason they are hard to find. However, if you have a programmable remote you can set up a macro to force the correct input selection.

By far the best solution would be to replace your receiver with a Denon 4520.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I went with the 4520 after Sonnie's review, and I have not looked back since - it is easy to set up and Audyssey xt32 is well worth the cost. As Harry said, A4L is a great resource for reasonably priced units.

I can say - my family also prefers simplicity and I am not sure how easy external switching would be.


----------



## georgejr (Nov 19, 2013)

Awesome guys, thanks. I will look into accessories4less, and I am glad to hear about people who were happy with the receiver. I read a few less than stellar reviews of the midrange sound on the 4520, and that concerned me a little. Anyone have any advice for selling the 4306? I see there is a classified section on these forums, but I am not sure how much to ask for.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

georgejr said:


> Awesome guys, thanks. I will look into accessories4less, and I am glad to hear about people who were happy with the receiver. I read a few less than stellar reviews of the midrange sound on the 4520, and that concerned me a little. Anyone have any advice for selling the 4306? I see there is a classified section on these forums, but I am not sure how much to ask for.


Always a tricky proposition - I suggest checking ebay and Audiogon to see if there are any comparable units there.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

georgejr said:


> Awesome guys, thanks. I will look into accessories4less, and I am glad to hear about people who were happy with the receiver. *I read a few less than stellar reviews of the midrange sound on the 4520*, and that concerned me a little. Anyone have any advice for selling the 4306? I see there is a classified section on these forums, but I am not sure how much to ask for.


Do yourself a favor, don't pay attention to this.


----------



## georgejr (Nov 19, 2013)

Yoda, I appreciate the input. I have always loved Denon, and was shocked by what I saw.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^
No probs. When you read things like this, either the owners have very poor speaker placement, poor speakers, a very terrible room, an over treated room or are not using the receiver correctly. In other words, it's more than likely a user problem.

Audyssey MultEQ XT32, which is arguably the best room correction software in A/V receivers today (and I that's coming from someone using ARC from Anthem, which I personally preffer) equipped with SubEQ is worth the price of entry by itself IMHO. And just like your current receiver, it should drive pretty much any speakers you throw at them with ease.


----------



## georgejr (Nov 19, 2013)

Okay, thanks for all the help guys, now I have a few more questions. First, this new Denon I am looking at shows a height of 7.66", that is really going to fill up the space in my entertainment center. Actually, the front support bar of the glass shelf above where the receiver goes only has about 7.5" of clearance, though I get about 8" behind it. So, even though I can get 2" of space all around the receiver, I will get about 1/2" between the top and the glass shelf above it. Enough? Not enough? Second, my plan if I get the new receiver is to run all video through it, then out through the 3D box thing to my 3D-ready Mitsubishi DLP. Is it okay/recommended to run everything through the 3D box thing, and should I turn it off when I am not running 3D? Thanks again all!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

For your 3D converter box, I'm not too familiar with them but I'm assuming it should be ok to leave on all the time. Unless it's trying to convert 2D material to 3D, it should be fine. If you have a Harmony remote (or the likes) and it is causing problems, you could use one the the HDMI out of the receiver with the converter box in the chain to HDMI 1 (for example) of the TV for when you want to watch 3D and use the other HDMI out from the receiver to HDMI 2 (for example) of the tv for all other source. Program the universal remote to to switch to input HDMI 1 from the tv for movies and input HDMI 2 of the tv for others. But again, I doubt you would encounter problem just leaving it on and run everything on the same input.

For the clearance, it's really not enough. Not even sure it's enough to put a fan on top of the receiver. The HDMI board is actually what creates the most heat and also it's what is the most prone for failure.

Is there a way you could post some pics of the entertainment unit?

cheers


----------



## georgejr (Nov 19, 2013)

My entertainment center is attached. I might be able to move down the center shelf and put the receiver on the top shelf, but the shelf cannot go up any further or the center channel will not fit. I get the HDMI idea, but I am trying to keep this as simple as possible to avoid issues where I am gone and someone in the family misuses the system.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

You could do something like this to put your tv on and your center underneath. Plus it would bring your center's tweeter closer to being align horizontally with your mains' tweeters, which is desirable.


----------



## georgejr (Nov 19, 2013)

I kind of do like that. It would definitely fit my center, but the stand on my TV would hang over 5" on either side. Also, I am concerned about WAF. She already thinks the footprint is too big, and says the pictures above and behind are partially obscured. I block another 8"+ and I may have to do more rearranging. I will definitely think about it though. Thanks again!


----------

